
LOOP (programming language) - anqurvanillapy
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LOOP_(programming_language)
======
niklasd
We are learning these (meaning LOOP, WHILE, GOTO) in university right now, the
course is designed after a short German textbook of Schöning. The proofs on
how powerful they are are quite interesting (e.g. you emulate the syntax of a
GOTO program with WHILE statments and thus show WHILE >= GOTO). Does anybody
know if these specific theoretical programming languages are of any furter/or
in wide use in theoretical CS?

~~~
xenadu02
How is GOTO not equivalent to WHILE? You can emulate any arbitrary flow-
control construct with GOTO.

~~~
sullyj3
Presumably you need another proof for GOTO >= WHILE and therefore GOTO = WHILE

~~~
niklasd
Exactly. You emulate every WHILE instruction with a GOTO insturction.

------
antidesitter
Even addition, subtraction, and variable assignment are unnecessary. All you
need is succession:

[https://esolangs.org/wiki/Restricted_BlooP/FlooP](https://esolangs.org/wiki/Restricted_BlooP/FlooP)

------
agumonkey
May his next language be called Tetration

